# Random Manifesto



## sydneybla (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been goin through some rough patches at home, school, etc. (you know the average emotional story of teenage life) but as I have been having trouble with holding onto my beliefs and dreams. So much pressure is being put on me and i just want to be balanced and at peace. This is my message for those who cannot comprehend that there is more to life than going to collage, getting a job, and buying shit at stores. well, god bless you and enjoy...

Despair, get on my side.
I will worship you,
forever,
until my mind collapses
and I give in.

Dont take my love from me, though!
That is the last thing
you
want to do.
Unless
you want to start a violent war.
Blood will spill, i guarantee it.
And you will be sorry.

Passion thickens my blood 
and I grow stronger
every morning I wake up.

Here, my anthem,
my manifesto for life.
Open your eyes and hear it.
This is my life!
You fool!
My mind is a beautiful thing.
You will never conquer it.


----------



## FinnFiasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Your manifesto should be everyone's.


----------



## connerR (Apr 22, 2010)

i had a hard time following it...what's the message? And the part about passion thickening your blood seems out of place.


----------



## sydneybla (Apr 23, 2010)

i think i meant when i talked about passion thickening my blood was that i am _growing_ more passionate. hmm....thats hard to answer.


----------



## connerR (Apr 23, 2010)

What are you growing more passionate about, though? Love? Life? I would tie the three lines about passion onto something else, or give it more explanation, as it can be confused standing alone.


----------



## sydneybla (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok. Hmm..I think I meant I'm more passionate about life. It's broad but idk. What I was feeling at the time is a little hard to remember.


----------

